# What is your V's "sweet spot"?



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch just *melts* when we give her shoulder rubs. She can fall asleep sitting up while getting a shoulder rub. Where is your V's "sweet spot"?


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

When my husband holds Mac like a baby (the 60 pound lap dog that he is) and rubs his chest, Mac goes off to ZZZZ land almost immediately. ;D Blue loves massages of her legs - and will stick them out straight one by one to make sure we don't forget one. :

And today, when we were out running our two, we met another V - Finn. My husband started massaging his hips and back and he was in heaven...I think he would have fallen asleep standing up if his human didn't need to get going 

They sure do train us well, huh?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Belly rubs!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie loves a good belly rub, too! Also, when I take his collar off before bed, I give him some good neck scratches, and he leans right into them. ;D


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

While Sammy's in my lap, she'll roll onto her back and stretch her front paws over her head... that's the sign for "please rub my chest"... it's about the only time she actually lies still!!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie's sweet spot is definitely shoulders and back. She especially likes to be scratched not massaged in those spots haha  Pacsirta definitely loves belly rubs more than anything :-*


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Chest & Belly Rubs. If you stop, she boxes at you with her "hands" to keep going. She'd sit around for it all day long.


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Alba loves having her forehead gently scratched...it's like she is saying ahh that's better!! ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

All about the chest rubs and the bum bit just above the tail..Mac loves it!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley loves her thighs/legs being scratched! She will walk right up to us, shove her head between our legs and wait for her scratches... it's too cute!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa likes to sit on my lap and have her legs rubbed. She will lean back, sigh, and not move for a good 30 minutes 

She doesn't mind a good belly rub either!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Peanut will lie on his stomach for ANYONE to give him a belly rub...he's a pure ham out in public. Snickers will let only a handful of people caress his ears and snuggle up to his face. :-*


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Zsa Zsa loves her belly being rubbed from top to toe. She also falls asleep as soon as you start stroking the side of her face and backs of her ears.

Astro loves his hips and thighs being rubbed. Also loves laying on his back getting a tummy rub which continues on down his hind legs. He stretches them right out stiffly really getting into it... 

Ozkar loves sticking his head in between your legs and having the back and side of his neck rubbed.


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

i love this thread!

threefsh and I were just talking about this on the way back from field day at the hunting preserve... and now that both of our girls are holed up in the house injured, I'm sure they/we need it more than ever!

Penny is a ham for any petting - favorites include belly rubs, chest scraches, and behind the ear rubs, but her FAVORITE, is *her neck, under her chin*. She will stretch her neck all the way out and put her head back and just lean into it... and fall asleep. She also loves to sleep with her head in your hand.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

hahaha anne_wilcrest - that looks like Finch asleep on a lap in the passenger seat with her head on a hand... Finch also loves to sleep with her head in your hand and always insists on laying on your lap in the car!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's is just right between her eyes


----------

